# Purpleheart and Yellowheart TTF Bat Shot



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I liked the way that the walnut/paduak OTT Bat Shot game out, but I wanted TTF and more contrast. I tried purpleheart and yellowheart and am quite happy with the results:


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

That is one very cool looking shooter .


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

!! love it. not sure which is better.. i prefer the OTT but this has its own appeal. fantastic work, as always


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow true beauty


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Quite stunning and well made


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

whoa, pretty cool! are you going to make a twoface slingshot? penguin? harley quinn? shame there is no naturally green wood (is there???), a poison ivy slingshot would be great.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

that looks beautiful -- great work there -- gamekeeper john


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I was talking with my middle son and I want to do some more hero/villain themed slingshots. I was thinking about a paduak/birdseye maple Harley Quinn. We'll have to see what turns up. I think that the wood has more to do with the outcome than my decisions. If I could find a nice green wood, I would do an AVG Flying Tigers slingshot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beyond cool!


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful ! Super tight joints (inlays?) , perfect colour contrast , Ten thumbs up!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Great craftsmanship! Beautiful catty!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

What can I say work of art


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

That's awesome bud


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Shawnr5,

You made a great slingshot and a fantastic combination of woods. I just look to0 nice to be true. I love that purple heart wood.
If I might give you a tip to improve your pictures. Try to shoot pictures close to a window that receives pleanty of natural light or outside under the shadow. Remember that our eye is far better than any camera and can adjust better to too much light or very little light, so you need to find a spot where natural light would be nice to read a book. That light is great to take pictures with. Saludos







.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to see the entire collection as it progresses... Love the theme Idea

LGD


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Shawnr5,
> 
> You made a great slingshot and a fantastic combination of woods. I just look to0 nice to be true. I love that purple heart wood.
> If I might give you a tip to improve your pictures. Try to shoot pictures close to a window that receives pleanty of natural light or outside under the shadow. Remember that our eye is far better than any camera and can adjust better to too much light or very little light, so you need to find a spot where natural light would be nice to read a book. That light is great to take pictures with. Saludos
> ...


Thanks, Xidoo. I'll try to get some better pictures in natural light. I don't like the purpleheart that much. It is like sanding glue. It loads up my sandpaper and clogs the teeth of my bits. It does make for some nice combinations, though.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Who would not like that beauty?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

SWEET!!!!! well done Shawn.
philly


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Oh WOW! Ive been missing some peaches haven't i, that's... well ... lovely


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excelentes contrastes! muy atractiva a la vista.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very sweet looking shooter!


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

stunning mate


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Really great workmanship on that catty!


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Can only reiterate what the guys have already said. That's superb work


----------

